# Nextar Q3-01 3.5" Navigation System Map Files



## **ME** (Jun 4, 2009)

The SD card the files were on died on me and the harddrive I had the backup on died as well.

Is there a site I could download the files at?
Nextar wants me to pay $75 for an upgrade to the cheapest system that they still support..


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hello **you** :grin:

It is not permitted on TSF to assist in bypassing proprietary procedures. Therefore and with regret, I must close the thread.

The only thing I can suggest is to try and use a data recovery programme to see if you can salvage anything from the SD card. Google 'ZAR' there is a free module in their software that I have used to great effect.


----------

